# Merc 60 Water Pressure



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I had a 1998 90 Mercury ELPTO that gave me nothing but issues with water pressure and I went through the entire motor. Get a 70 2 stroke Yamaha and be done is my opinion.


----------

